# Ammit



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Hi, this is my first build- just wanted to get opinions and suggestions 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Welcome to the forum @efdsantos99 

For a first build I would say that is truly epic

How did you manage to do it? Did someone show you or did you rely on lots of youtube videos?

How's the vape and what you vaping in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @efdsantos99
> 
> For a first build I would say that is truly epic
> 
> ...





I was told I have way too much cotton in. 
I’m using a voopoo drag and an ammit. 
Coil is staple staggered fused - relied on YouTube videos. Just not sure about the cotton 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Thank you @Silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> I was told I have way too much cotton in.
> I’m using a voopoo drag and an ammit.
> Coil is staple staggered fused - relied on YouTube videos. Just not sure about the cotton
> 
> ...



It does look like too much cotton but i am no coil expert

Have you vaped on it yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Silver said:


> It does look like too much cotton but i am no coil expert
> 
> Have you vaped on it yet?



I’m sure you know more than me 
Have not vaped on it yet... 
what are the implications of having too much cotton ? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (6/11/17)

to much cotton. what ID coil do you have? when you pull the cotton through bend it over and cut it in line with the bottom of the juice hole. then you want to trim at least a further third using the bow tie method. you want enough cotton in the juice flow to cover the juice flow but not so much that it produces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Hakhan said:


> to much cotton. what ID coil do you have? when you pull the cotton through bend it over and cut it in line with the bottom of the juice hole. then you want to trim at least a further third using the bow tie method. you want enough cotton in the juice flow to cover the juice flow but not so much that it produces.





I’m not sure what an ID coil is as like I said, it’s my first time doing this. 
Is the cotton I put in too thick or too long ? Because I did cut it in line with the bottom of the juice hole. 
But the main question is Can I vape it how it is because I have already wicked it and filled up the tank... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> I’m not sure what an ID coil is as like I said, it’s my first time doing this.
> Is the cotton I put in too thick or too long ? Because I did cut it in line with the bottom of the juice hole.
> But the main question is Can I vape it how it is because I have already wicked it and filled up the tank...
> 
> ...



What is the resistance of the coil @efdsantos99 ?
Give it a try and let us know how it goes
Plenty of Ammit users here who can guide you if you need further help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Silver said:


> What is the resistance of the coil @efdsantos99 ?
> Give it a try and let us know how it goes
> Plenty of Ammit users here who can guide you if you need further help



Resistance is reading 0.18 ohms
Will let you know once I’ve tried 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (6/11/17)

yeah give it a go bud. if it's wicking you should see some bubbles from the juice flow if you get a dry hit you will have to start again. .15 you will be +60w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (6/11/17)

Nothing really bad can happen if you use too much cotton. The juice will just struggle to get to the cols and you may get dry hits.

When pulling the cotton through the coil, it should give some resistance but not so much that is moves the coils. Hard to describe, about the same resistance you get pulling the first sigi out of a brand new pack of twenty... (Sorry for the reference.)

When it comes to placing the wick in the juice ports, the idea is not to plug the holes with cotton. So thin out the wick until it comfortably sits in the juice hole without pressure or too much open space. You will be surprised how little wick you can get away with.

In general, and I am not sure about the twin coil Ammit, the wick should just enter the wick hole and not protrude on the other end, may be just just visible there but not sticking out.

Building and particularly wicking is something we learn by trail and error and is not even the same from tank to tank so experiment and adjust as you go along. 

Good luck and welcome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Hakhan said:


> yeah give it a go bud. if it's wicking you should see some bubbles from the juice flow if you get a dry hit you will have to start again. .15 you will be +60w



Will give it a go. I do see bubbles. 
What should I vape on at .18 my mod put it on 50watts automatically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (6/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> I’m not sure what an ID coil is as like I said, it’s my first time doing this.
> Is the cotton I put in too thick or too long ? Because I did cut it in line with the bottom of the juice hole.
> But the main question is Can I vape it how it is because I have already wicked it and filled up the tank...
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (6/11/17)

those coils you got are pretty meaty. increase in 5w intervals until you find what's comfortable....you can probably go up to 90w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Nothing really bad can happen if you use too much cotton. The juice will just struggle to get to the cols and you may get dry hits.
> 
> When pulling the cotton through the coil, it should give some resistance but not so much that is moves the coils. Hard to describe, about the same resistance you get pulling the first sigi out of a brand new pack of twenty... (Sorry for the reference.)
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Thank you - going to do it again according to pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

I put new cotton in. 
Without the cotton I fire it up and the coils heat evenly. They didn’t but I scratched (not sure of the proper term) them and they heat evenly now but when I was putting in the cotton I touched the coils with a tweezer. Like just a tiny touch on the side - will that effect the coils heating evenly ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Was a lot easier to tuck in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (6/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> Was a lot easier to tuck in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That does look a lot less stressed that before. From here on in it would be a case of testing. The wicks could be a shorter so they do not touch the bottom of the juice hole bit if it works well like this there is no need to change.

As for touching the coils with the tweezers, it should not have made a difference. After strumming the coils to remove hot spots the become pretty resilient to forming new ones.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Raindance said:


> That does look a lot less stressed that before. From here on in it would be a case of testing. The wicks could be a shorter so they do not touch the bottom of the juice hole bit if it works well like this there is no need to change.
> 
> As for touching the coils with the tweezers, it should not have made a difference. After strumming the coils to remove hot spots the become pretty resilient to forming new ones.
> 
> Regards



Thank you so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Great help from @Raindance 

Let us know how the vape is @efdsantos99

Reactions: Like 1


----------

